# IMAGE REQUEST: I need a picture of a Mormon on a bicycle



## ayeshutters (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone seen those Latter-day saints that ride around on bicycles wearing slacks and ties? 

I need a picture of them, if you've got one please. 

Thanks in advance!!

And yes I already tried teh ggggle with no good results








sorta like this, but better quality


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 28, 2008)

Close, but no cigar...  This guy is a mormon...  Sorry I could only have fun with your post but thanks for opening my eyes to a very specific stock photo I need to take.

If you stage it, use simple bikes and loose the backpacks - maybe have them holding 'their' book.

I could probably get a street shot of them, but the model release could be tough! :hail:

-Shea


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Oct 28, 2008)

Why not just find a local Mormon church and hang outside for a little while this afternoon. You're almost guaranteed a shot.


----------

